# DD2 diode replacement



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I got my hands on a Boss DD-2 delay but the D6 protection diode has failed. It all works off battery power with the diode removed but I'd like to find a proper replacement before hooking up a power supply and reassembling the unit. I found several suggestions on other forums but nobody has nailed it down with a confidence inspiring answer.

Can someone here recommend a proper replacement?
I have some stock in the house and I could make a trip to the store but I'd like to have some options if the exact NEC diode isn't available, I doubt it will be.

DD-2 schematic
http://www.8bitsindgenug.net/boss_dd2.png

D6 diode, RD11FB-3 datasheet, 1W zener diode 11V
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/6540/NEC/RD11F.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

It's spec'd as a 11v 500mW diode. 1N5241B is the modern replacement.
http://www.digikey.ca/product-detail/en/1N5241B/1N5241B-ND/977594
The only purpose for that diode is overvoltage protection for IC10.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Would it make sense to try and beef up the wattage of the diode or leave it lower so it fails before shorting out the power supply?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

You don't want it to fail. It is over voltage protection for the regulator, so you could go up in wattage. However any bigger than 1w is probably a waste of pennies, and probably won't fit.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry, I misunderstood something I read elsewhere about it failing. All good though, found a 1W replacement. I'll get it back together, thank you for the help.


----------

